# Ford Contour 99 LX P1071



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Check your PCV lines very carefully. Look for a rubber elbow connection somewhere in the line. Replace it. They crack/leak a lot on Fords.

Here's a good link that covers the subject pretty well.

http://www.aa1car.com/library/ford_lean_codes.htm


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check that.


----------



## paulrichmond (Dec 2, 2010)

Try this link http://www.obd-codes.com/ it might help you figure out the bug in your car, I've been having that resources ever since I had a car bug.
_________
ford parts


----------

